# Problem installing 13.1 on Raspberry Pi 4 -- no networking



## QuesoGrande (Jul 12, 2022)

I am trying to install FreeBSD 13.1 for aarch64 on a Raspberry Pi 4 with 1GB ram and fully updated firmware.  I get no network support when I do this.  Raspbian and OpenBSD both run just fine on it, so I do not suspect hardware problems or firmware corruption.  Just to be sure, I upgraded the firmware under Raspbian just as the R-Pi website tells me to, and all still works after that for Raspbian and for OpenBSD, but still not for FreeBSD.  The install of FreeBSD proceeds just fine until it asks about networking.  It asks if I want to configure IPv4 for "this interface"  ( no interface is named or identified to me ) and since there is only one present, I assume that will be the one.  I reply YES and it tells me 'No interface specified for IPv4 configuration'.  If I say OK it loops through same prompts again and again until I say No when it starts into the same routine for IPv6.  I say no since it is the only way I can see to go on, thinking I can manually define it later.  The rest of the install seems to work fine, but when I reboot I have one and only one network interface shown by ifconfig and that is lo0.  I cannot find any way to work around it.  And without a network interface the machine is only just so useful, as in "not very".  I am about at my wits end


----------



## QuesoGrande (Jul 12, 2022)

Sorry for a "duplicate posting"; I accidently stroked the keyboard got a premature send.  To Start Over:

I am trying to install FreeBSD 13.1 for aarch64 on a Raspberry Pi 4 with 1GB ram and fully updated firmware.  I get no network support when I do this.  Raspbian and OpenBSD both run just fine on it, so I do not suspect hardware problems or firmware corruption.  Just to be sure, I upgraded the firmware under Raspbian just as the R-Pi website tells me to, and all still works after that for Raspbian and for OpenBSD, but still not for FreeBSD.  The install of FreeBSD proceeds just fine until it asks about networking.  It asks if I want to configure IPv4 for "this interface"  ( no interface is named or identified to me ) and since there is only one present, I assume that will be the one.  I reply YES and it tells me 'No interface specified for IPv4 configuration'.  If I say OK it loops through same prompts again and again until I say No when it starts into the same routine for IPv6.  I say no since it is the only way I can see to go on, thinking I can manually define it later.   The rest of the install seems to work fine, but when I reboot I have one and only one network interface shown by ifconfig and that is lo0.  I cannot find any way to work around it.  And without a network interface the machine is only just so useful, as in "not very".  I am about at my wits end needing this machine to replace a failed one (lightning fried it ).  Any suggestions from those who have been around FreeBSD longer than I have ( which is not very long ) will be appreciated greatly.


----------

